# One of Those Goofy Ideas



## PaulDoug (Oct 31, 2010)

This is one of my goofy ideas I just had to try.  I have never done any casting and am do way set up for it, but I just had to give this a try.  I ran to the local hobby store and got some Aluminite.  All they had was call Water Clear.  I have never heard of it but like I said I have never cast before.  I got a pine cone from the yard, put it in an empty pill bottle, mix up the Aluminite and poured it in.  I tried to put the bottle on my scroll saw for a while to get some of the bubbles out.  It did get some but there were still a lot left.  Next day i turned it.  It turned the cone a gray color.  Not sure why.  Well this is how it turned out.  I think this is not good, but there are possibilities, i.e., maybe some coloring in the mix or something.  It was fun and I love to experiment so all is not lost.  Maybe if I pit a little light in it.....

All comments welcome, I have thick skin.


----------



## ctubbs (Oct 31, 2010)

That is way cool!  I do not care what you think about the gray, but it makes the whole thing glow.  Wonderful idea.  This site and the people on it are so full of great ideas.  Thanks for sharing.
Charles


----------



## Rcd567 (Oct 31, 2010)

That is really neat.


----------



## aggromere (Oct 31, 2010)

That's a reallly cool idea.  i think it turned out nice


----------



## David Keller (Oct 31, 2010)

Pretty cool.  I picked up some tiny pine cones this weekend, and now I may have found a purpose for them.


----------



## boxerman (Oct 31, 2010)

That is cool and turned out very nice.


----------



## jskeen (Oct 31, 2010)

cool Idea.  I like the open cone on top with the solid body under it.  I think the alumalite turned grey because of microbubbles in the resin.  Alumalite must be cast under pressure to keep it from bubbling.  Polyester resin will usually cast up clear and solid at ambient pressure, but alumalite always bubbles because of the faster reaction time.


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 1, 2010)

You turn alumalite without pressure if you stir it very carefully.  There may have been dust or grit in the pine cone.  I really like the open cap with the solid body.


----------



## PaulDoug (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for the comments and info.  Like I wrote, I have never cast anything before and the only thing I had read about was Alumilite and it was close by.  I'm sure the cone was dusty, I didn't wash it or anything.  I tried to be careful stirring it because I knew that would introduce bubbles but, I was also afraid it would kick off if I didn't get it poured.  I hope someone tries this that knows what they are doing and is set up for it.  I'd really like to see what it could look like.  I would like to try a lot of things using pine cones.  They have always fascinated me.  Let's see, cast pine cone ornaments, full size birdhouses, ....


----------



## philirons (Nov 1, 2010)

hey Paul,
Is the Sunbeam Alpine/Tiger yours?


----------



## PaulDoug (Nov 1, 2010)

philirons said:


> hey Paul,
> Is the Sunbeam Alpine/Tiger yours?



I wish!  It's a Tiger.  I had one identical to it that I bought new in '66, but alas, had to sell it when family came.  Not much room for a wife, kid in car seat in one.  I do still have the owners manual...  It was my favorite car of all time.  I paid $4100 for it new!  They sell for around $40K now, if you can find one.


----------



## TurnerJohn74 (Nov 3, 2010)

I like it also, I think the color is just fine. Good job!!!
                                                 John


----------



## Rfturner (Nov 6, 2010)

I like that it is grey because it gives it an almost slightly weathered look, I think that adding color could be interesting too


----------



## Froggy (Nov 8, 2010)

Very cool idea!:glasses-cool:
I also like the open cone on top with the bottom solid.


Chris


----------

